# Rampage vs Beltran Fight Video...



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought both looked pretty decent. Beltran is a lot more nimble, but still not the most technically sound fighter. 

That's the most leg kicks I've seen Rampage land.

Rampage vs Shogun II would be a huge money maker!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good fight, Rampage did throw more kicks but it is quite a basic addition. Jackson really is a big bloke, 5lb may not sound a lot but the stress relief of not having to hit 205 is quite significant.

Problem is, he isn't fresh enough to start seriously taking on the HW division at this point in his career, as in getting back to the UFC etc. He can probably handle a lot of HWs, maybe at this stage his happiness is more key than his body. Dabbling at HW with guys like Beltran, he'll probably do well. 

They say a happy fighter is a dangerous fighter... If Rampage is truthful about being able to train better now(and wanting to), maybe he should stay at HW.


----------

